
Do not move from Mandrill to Sparkpost - aytekin
https://twitter.com/aytekintank/status/735002971466047488
======
aytekin
We have just moved from Mandrill to Sparkpost. We heard about Sparkpost here
on HackerNews.

We have just sent a newsletter to our 1.5 million subscribers using Sparkpost
yesterday. Everything was normal while sending the newsletter, but after a few
hours they decided to suspend our account.

There would be no problem if they just stopped us from sending emails. But,
what they have done was much much worse. They actually have decided to brake
all of the links on our newsletter. Here is an example:
[http://go.sparkpostmail1.com/f/a/HPcB1_Q3uCe3llaL4BhpUA~~/AA...](http://go.sparkpostmail1.com/f/a/HPcB1_Q3uCe3llaL4BhpUA~~/AACQ7QA~/RgRZJV1OP0EIAKufpsbqfYlXA3NwY1gEAAAAAFkGc2hhcmVkQgoAAk7YQlfNSQDbUhZ0ZXN0MzQxNkBpbnRlcmxvZ3kuY29tCVEEAAAAAESTaHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuam90Zm9ybS5jb20vYmVhc3RtZXRhbHMvP3V0bV9zb3VyY2U9bmV3c2xldHRlciZ1dG1fbWVkaXVtPWVtYWlsJnV0bV9jb250ZW50PXNlY3Rpb25fYmVhc3RtZXRhbHNfYnV0dG9uJnV0bV9jYW1wYWlnbj0yMDE2X25ld3NsZXR0ZXJfbWF5RwJ7fQ~~)

It just shows this error: { "errors": [ { "message": "permission denied",
"code": "1100" } ] }

Our attempts to reach them was unsuccessful so far.

So, anybody considering moving to Sparkpost. My advice: DON'T.

